
Huawei is checking out sailfish derived os for phones (in Russian) - MichaelMoser123
https://thebell.io/operatsionnuyu-sistemu-android-v-smartfonah-huawei-mozhet-smenit-rossijskaya-avrora/
======
rguiscard
Translation by Google:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fthebell.io%2Foperatsionnuyu-
sistemu-android-v-smartfonah-huawei-mozhet-smenit-rossijskaya-avrora%2F)

